# Der allgemeine Magura-Problem und Schimpf Thread



## MSC-Trialer (22. Januar 2007)

Finde das Magura von Zeit zu Zeit immer mehr abbaut in ihren Bremsen und vorallem bei der HS33. Das Teil is ja mal die größte Fehlkonstruktion aller Zeiten.
Mir sind jetzt schon innerhalb kürzester Zeit 3 Hebel angerissen und immer wieder an der gleichen Stelle ohne das ich irgendwie draufgeflogen bin. Und das beste ist das Magura in den meisten Fällen keine Garantie gibt wie ich gehört habe und so ein Hebel glei mal 50 tacken kostet. Nun wollt ich mal fragen wer das Prob noch so hat weil ich denke nicht der einzige zu sein. Ihr könnt den Thread auch dazu nutzen euch mal richtig über diese Schei$$ Bremsen auszulassen   aber bitte keine Kommentare wie "Fahrt doch V-Brake oder Fulldisk" auch wenn das ne Lösung wäre  Ach ja und das beste ist..kuckt euch das Magurawerbeprospekt mal an wo Magura mit Marco Hösel wirbt und sie quasi fürs Trial empfiehlt.


Hier mal ein Bild von der Probstelle


----------



## SpongeBob (22. Januar 2007)

MSC-Trialer schrieb:


> Mir sind jetzt schon innerhalb kürzester Zeit 3 Hebel angerissen....Und das beste ist das Magura in den meisten Fällen keine Garantie gibt wie ich gehört habe ...



3 Hebel schon kaputt und du hast es noch nie selbst auf Garantie versucht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KermitB4 (22. Januar 2007)

Ja das gute alte Hebel Problem. Alle haben bei mir nach kürzester Zeit das Siffen angefangen. Egal welche Seite, 04 oder auch 05er Modell. Seit ich den RB-Hebel fahre habe ich keine Probleme mehr. Die investition hat sich meiner Meinung nach bis jetzt voll rentiert.

Ich finde die Konstruktion der HS 33 ansich ja nicht schlecht, aber manchmal kommt es mir so vor, als wenn ich mit einer Scheibenbremse besser bediehnt wäre.

Naja solange sie noch bremst....

mFG


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (22. Januar 2007)

Die Garantie mÃ¼sste Was hergeben,aber sach mal was machst du mit deinen Hebeln?  Na SpongeBob auch mal ausm KTWR rausgekommen?Ich finde man verblÃ¶det dahinten bzw. wird Spamer ^^

Ich hau mich hin,N8 Leute.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (22. Januar 2007)

Aso Eins noch:Wer sich hier so Ã¼ber ide HS 33 auslÃ¤sst,ist meines Erachtens einfach zu unfÃ¤hig sie richtig zu montieren,justieren und warten.
Die Bremse an sich ist,wenn die 3 Kriterien erfÃ¼llt wurden,einfach top.Klar,vllt nicht ganz so gut wie ne V-brake,aber trotzdem top
Tut mir leid,wollte mit meiner Aussage in der 2ten Zeile dieses Posts keinen als unfÃ¤hig bezeichen,bin ich eher selbst^^
N8


----------



## Eisbein (22. Januar 2007)

also magura schön und gut, meins funzt auch ohne probs. Noch nie was von alleine kaputt gegangen. nur einmal beim entlüften. aber ansonst noch nie. vll. solltest du dir die alten hebel holen, sind eh besser.  Aber meine Magura kommt trozdem weg. Gefällt mir licht mehr, mal was anderes probieren


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (22. Januar 2007)

aso entweder habt ihr bei euren NEUEN hs33 modellen bzw den hebel noch nicht nachgeguckt oda ihr trainiert zu wenig...kenn niemand in c mit dem neuen modell ohne riss im hebel an ein un der selben stelle.


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (22. Januar 2007)

hatte das gleiche problem. sogar bei den alten helben, da is auch oft schonmal einer ausgelaufen. aba bei den neuen wars ne katastrophe. war echtn teurer spaß.
aber der RB is super. hält dicht. bremst gut. nur der druckpunkt ist halt weich wie n wasserbett. aber man gewöhnt sich dran.

Max


----------



## Trialmaniax (22. Januar 2007)

Hy Nils, Also vor 3 Wochen hab ich auch festgestellt, das mein Hebel eingerissen ist. Der is grade beim Jan. Naja jetzt hab ich wieder einen drann, der noch so rumlag. Ich hoffe mal das ich nen alten Hebl bekomme. Die sind einfach geiler.


----------



## isah (23. Januar 2007)

Ich entfuehre jetzt einfach mal den thread,  sry nils.

Also, meine stahlflex hats zerlegt.. supi, wie gesagt keine ersatzteile hier. Also fahr ich jetzt wieder plastik ohne booster, was mal garnicht sicher ist. 

Was wickel ich jetzt am besten um die schraube im kolben damit die nicht abknickt? Ich habs mit verschiedenen pflaster rollen probiert, aber das will alles nicht so richtig.

bye, martin


----------



## tinitram (23. Januar 2007)

erklär mal nochmal was da kaputt ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isah (23. Januar 2007)

schraube ist im kolben abgebrochen


----------



## jockie (23. Januar 2007)

isah schrieb:


> Ich entfuehre jetzt einfach mal den thread,  sry nils.
> 
> Also, meine stahlflex hats zerlegt.. supi, wie gesagt keine ersatzteile hier. Also fahr ich jetzt wieder plastik ohne booster, was mal garnicht sicher ist.
> 
> Was wickel ich jetzt am besten um die schraube im kolben damit die nicht abknickt? Ich habs mit verschiedenen pflaster rollen probiert, aber das will alles nicht so richtig.



In deinem XTP fallen weitere Löcher auch nicht mehr groß auf...bohr ein wenig und führ die Leitungen doch innen?!  
...aber nee...Plastikbrücke und halt'n Booster drauf und gut is'.


----------



## hst_trialer (23. Januar 2007)

MSC-Trialer schrieb:


> Finde das Magura von Zeit zu Zeit immer mehr abbaut in ihren Bremsen und vorallem bei der HS33. Das Teil is ja mal die größte Fehlkonstruktion aller Zeiten.
> Mir sind jetzt schon innerhalb kürzester Zeit 3 Hebel angerissen und immer wieder an der gleichen Stelle ohne das ich irgendwie draufgeflogen bin. Und das beste ist das Magura in den meisten Fällen keine Garantie gibt wie ich gehört habe und so ein Hebel glei mal 50 tacken kostet. Nun wollt ich mal fragen wer das Prob noch so hat weil ich denke nicht der einzige zu sein. Ihr könnt den Thread auch dazu nutzen euch mal richtig über diese Schei$$ Bremsen auszulassen   aber bitte keine Kommentare wie "Fahrt doch V-Brake oder Fulldisk" auch wenn das ne Lösung wäre  Ach ja und das beste ist..kuckt euch das Magurawerbeprospekt mal an wo Magura mit Marco Hösel wirbt und sie quasi fürs Trial empfiehlt.
> 
> 
> Hier mal ein Bild von der Probstelle




hört sich vllt blöd an, aber hast du mal probiert den hebel dann wenigstens möglichst sauber mit nem scharfen 1mm bohrer am rissende anzubohren um die ausbreitung zu unterbinden oder gleich bei deinen neuen hebeln geschaut wie man da die spannungen aus dem material nehmen kann.
evtl reicht schon einfach mit 600..800er schleifpapier alles möglichst glatt zu schleifen und schön ab zu runden.


----------



## Rheingauer (23. Januar 2007)

Den Riss hab ich auch am Hebel, nur meiner ist auf der Oberseite. Bis jetzt ist er zum Glück nicht größer geworden.


gruß
basti.


----------



## alien1976 (23. Januar 2007)

isah schrieb:


> Ich entfuehre jetzt einfach mal den thread,  sry nils.
> 
> Also, meine stahlflex hats zerlegt.. supi, wie gesagt keine ersatzteile hier. Also fahr ich jetzt wieder plastik ohne booster, was mal garnicht sicher ist.
> 
> ...


schau mal in den Gartenmarkt oder Aquariengeschäft oder Baumarkt da gibst die Schläuche die klar oder auch manchmal grun sind die kannst du drüber machen


----------



## Mitleifcreisis (23. Januar 2007)

alien1976 schrieb:


> schau mal in den Gartenmarkt oder Aquariengeschäft oder Baumarkt da gibst die Schläuche die klar oder auch manchmal grun sind die kannst du drüber machen



Hab ich auch versucht. Erst Schrumpfschlauch und dann Aquariumschlauch drüber. Habs wieder abmontiert. Die sicherste Lösung ist Brakebooster. Will (brauch) ich aber nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lanoss (23. Januar 2007)

Zitat Levelboss: (in verschwörerischem Flüstern) Magura ist Böööse!


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (23. Januar 2007)

also ich habe noch nie probleme mit meiner HS33 gehabt (habe das 04 modell) aber ein freund von mir hat nur problme mit seiner 05 

also kauft euch einfach eine 04  und man hat keine probleme mehr und die sieht sowieso besser aus


----------



## Eisbein (23. Januar 2007)

Lanoss schrieb:


> Zitat Levelboss: (in verschwörerischem Flüstern) Magura ist Böööse!



das ist echt geil,


----------



## MSC-Trialer (23. Januar 2007)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> hört sich vllt blöd an, aber hast du mal probiert den hebel dann wenigstens möglichst sauber mit nem scharfen 1mm bohrer am rissende anzubohren um die ausbreitung zu unterbinden oder gleich bei deinen neuen hebeln geschaut wie man da die spannungen aus dem material nehmen kann.
> evtl reicht schon einfach mit 600..800er schleifpapier alles möglichst glatt zu schleifen und schön ab zu runden.



Also das Prob ist einfach das das Material an der Stelle zu dünn ist . Da nütz auch kein Bohren oder abrunden was weil dadurch die Garantie ganz verfällt.   Außerdem biegt sich das Material erst nach unten (was man im Bild net sieht) und fängt dann an zu reissen. Das einzige was da hilft is das Material dicker zu machen.


----------



## Schevron (23. Januar 2007)

aus was isn der hebel an der stelle?
wenns was schweißbares ist könnte man ja einfach nen schweißpunkt draufsetzten


----------



## hst_trialer (23. Januar 2007)

absolut unschweißbar!!! viel zu dünn uns ist guss


----------



## trialsrider (23. Januar 2007)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> absolut unschweißbar!!! viel zu dünn uns ist guss



Das sagt jemand der gerade ne gerissene BT gabel geschickt bekommt und diese von INNEN schweißen will!


----------



## hst_trialer (23. Januar 2007)

trialsrider schrieb:


> Das sagt jemand der gerade ne gerissene BT gabel geschickt bekommt und diese von INNEN schweißen will!



bitte was??? von innen??? wer hat denn das gesagt...?

die wird wen dann schon von außen geschweißt und wieder nötigerweise geglättet.
evtl sogar noch wärmenachbehandelt!!!
sprich spannungsarm geglüht wenn nötig


----------



## Trialmaniax (23. Januar 2007)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> bitte was??? von innen??? wer hat denn das gesagt...?
> 
> die wird wen dann schon von außen geschweißt und wieder nötigerweise geglättet.
> evtl sogar noch wärmenachbehandelt!!!
> sprich spannungsarm geglüht wenn nötig





Muuuuhhuuuhuaaaaa


----------



## KermitB4 (23. Januar 2007)

Weil wirs gerade  von der Magura haben:

Ich bin heute bei - 3 Grad etwas im Freien getrialt. Ich fahre Haushaltsöl in meinen Leitungen und habe gemerkt, dass die Flüssigkeit etwas träge war.

Ich hab mal irgendwo gelesen, dass man auch Wasser mit etwas Frostschutz fahren kann. Wie sieht es dann mit dem Druckpunkt aus? Wieviel ist denn "etwas" frostschutz?

MFG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (23. Januar 2007)

naja 1. mischverhältnisse stehen auf dem behälter vom frostschutz, aber 1/3 frostschuzt reich völlig, denk ich mal. wir werden hier wohl keine temperaturen unter -20° erleben. Druckpunkt wird sich nicht verändern aber dir wiederstand beim ziehen der bremse bis zum Druckpunkt wird geringer.


----------



## KermitB4 (23. Januar 2007)

Kann ich auch die Flüssigkeit im Sommer fahren? Also gleich drin lassen? Greift der Frostschutz die Leitungen oder Dichtungen oder so an?

MFG


----------



## Mitleifcreisis (23. Januar 2007)

Hi Kermitb4

hierzu gab es schon einen thread. Einfach mal suchen. Soviel ich gehört habe funzt das ohne probs.


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (24. Januar 2007)

die dichtungen freuen sich aber durchaus, wenn man ab und zu mal wieder mit öl fährt.


----------



## crazy_activist (26. Januar 2007)

Bei meiner HS-33 geht der rechte Bremsbacken am HR nicht ganz zurück. Habs auch schon geschaut ob da Schmutz wäre. War aber nich.
Würd sagen entlüften, oda?
Was meint ihr?

Gruß   Franky


----------



## digo (26. Januar 2007)

Das ist ja normal, TPA zurückdrehen und dann so einstellen, dass du den TPA nicht herausdrehen musst. Dann gehen beide Seiten zurück.


----------



## Eisbein (26. Januar 2007)

oder einfach mal die kolben mit wasser oder vll. seifen wasser etwas säubern.


----------



## dane08 (27. Januar 2007)

seife ist doch eine lauge und müsste daher doch die dichtungen angreifen oder?


----------



## Eisbein (27. Januar 2007)

du solls da ja auch nicht ganz so viel seife rein machen, und nartürlich mit wasser wieder abspülen. und genau genommen passieren dürfte durch die seife nischt, wenn dann ist sie nur eine schwache base, aber wir sind hier im trial forum und nicht im chemie forum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingspohla (27. Januar 2007)

bissl bremsflüssigkeit auf die kolben.....aber vorher den bremsbelag entfernen....


----------



## liltrialer (28. Januar 2007)

Habe auch das problem mit dem Riss kann man das den nicht reklamieren?


----------



## trialsrider (28. Januar 2007)

liltrialer schrieb:


> Habe auch das problem mit dem Riss kann man das den nicht reklamieren?



doch kannste wenn du noch Garantie hast, aber das dauert halt was
weil Magura net so die flotteste Truppe is. Und die wahrscheinlich Täglich 
ne Million geschrotteter Bremsen kriegen...


----------



## RobinHood (28. Januar 2007)

Bremsen die die Welt nicht braucht !


----------



## liltrialer (29. Januar 2007)

habe meine bremse mal zum jan geschickt er will mal schauen was er machen kann


----------



## Mitleifcreisis (31. Januar 2007)

Also ich ärgere mich immer schwarz über die S-c-heiss HS33. Die Methode, den Stutzen in den Schlauch einzuhämmern ist wirklich vorsintflutlich Genauso die schrott Plastikleitungen
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Ausserdem: die Griffe von der Louise sind Billigmist. Ich hab zwar keine HS33 05, aber die neuen Griffe sehen genauso beshcissen aus
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Eigentlich müßte man der Fa. Magura alle Bremsen an den Kopp schmeißen  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mußte mal gesagt werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schevron (1. Februar 2007)

ich weiß echt nicht was ihr habt. ich hab an mehreren bikes die HS33. hab noch nie probleme mit der leitung gehabt. bremsen tut sie prima.
natülich lassen sich die discs nicht so leicht entlüften wie mit dem RB hebel, aber das geht bei den anderen herstellern auch nicht einfacher.

Ich denke die technik wäre noch lange nicht so ausgefeilt, auch die der anderen firmen, hätte magura nicht so viel "geleistet"


ich denk viele von euch schrauben einfach zu viel an den dingern rum. stellt sie einmal gescheit ein, flext eure felgen und habt spaß. zur not noch bißl bitumen und gut is. wenn man jeden 2ten tag an seiner bremse rumspielt weil man denkt danach besser zu fahren dann is klar das irgendwann was kaputtgeht.

-> dieser post ist auf niemanden persönlich bezogen. 
Nur meine Meinung: hab magura Marta HS33 04 und 05 und hab ansich noch nie probleme gehabt


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (1. Februar 2007)

Das,genaaaaau Das!
Mehr muss gar nicht gesagt werden
MfG


----------



## BastiTrial (2. Februar 2007)

Hi,

wollte mal wissen, was ihr so für ein 100ml Fläschen Magura Hydrauliköl bezahlt? Habe für ca. 120 ml 8  bezahlt.

Habs jetzt einfach hier in den Thread geschrieben. Wusste nicht wo sonst.

Gruß Basti


----------



## Schevron (4. Februar 2007)

weiß jemand von euch woran es liegen kann wenn eine scheibenbremse quietscht? meine hope vorne hat gestern angefangen fast wie ne felgenbremse zu quietschen.


----------



## Heizerer2000 (4. Februar 2007)

Schevron schrieb:


> weiß jemand von euch woran es liegen kann wenn eine scheibenbremse quietscht? meine hope vorne hat gestern angefangen fast wie ne felgenbremse zu quietschen.



mehr fahren und weniger schreiben,dann sollte sich das Problem selber lösen.
 
würde sie mal mit Bremsenreiniger richtig sauber machen


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (4. Februar 2007)

also ich muss echt sagen, dass die magura hebel, besonders der 05er cshrott hoch 10 waren. gott sei dank haben aba n par jungs den rb hebel aufn merkt geschmissen und das problem hat sich erledigt.
@basti: jep das kommt hin, des kack öl is teuer wie sau.


----------



## Trialmaniax (4. Februar 2007)

Schevron schrieb:


> weiß jemand von euch woran es liegen kann wenn eine scheibenbremse quietscht? meine hope vorne hat gestern angefangen fast wie ne felgenbremse zu quietschen.



Na entweder deine Scheibe oder die Beläge sind verschmutzt, oder die Scheibe läuft nich parallel zu den Belägen. Dann kann es sein, dass deine Speichen zu locker sind, oder dein Schnellspanner, oder die Achsschrauben zu locker sind. Hmmm, gibt halt viele Möglichkeiten. Kannst halt mal versuchen die Scheibenbremsaufnahme planzufräsen. Bei meiner Scheibe vorne is eigentlich alles in Ordnung, und die Aufnahme is auch plan, aber die quietscht trotzdem wie die Hölle.


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (4. Februar 2007)

also wenns an den belägen liegt würde ich mal mit schmiergelpapier (oder wie das geschrieben wird) versuchen danach bremsen die wie neu


gruß Jan


----------

